# Experiences with Watchmaxx.com?



## blayze (May 19, 2009)

Has anyone bought from Watchmaxx.com?? Are they reputable?

I am visiting the US this week, so I can order and have it sent to our office in the US. Was going to pick up the following, which they are offering at 40% off.

http://www.watchmaxx.com/cjf211a-ba0594.html

I have heard good things about authenticwatches.com, however they are in California so it wouldn't be shipped to our office in Florida on time before I return to Canada.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

There is a forum dedicated to these types of 'are they OK' and 'they are OK' type messages off the main forum... look at the bottom where the sales forums are.

Good Luck!


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

Locations don't speak for anything, just because they are closer doesn't mean you will get your watch on time.

Here's something exciting for you about authenticwatches:



> Free Overnight Shipping
> All Watch purchases over $500 receive free shipping.
> - Domestic orders with street addresses are shipped overnight.
> - Domestic PO box and APO orders are shipped via registered mail since this is the safest method via US Mail. This may take a few days depending on your location. We do not ship via Express mail.
> - International orders are shipped via standard international service.


----------



## blayze (May 19, 2009)

Nirvana said:


> Locations don't speak for anything, just because they are closer doesn't mean you will get your watch on time.
> 
> Here's something exciting for you about authenticwatches:


You raise a good point...

here is watchmaxx's policy:

Shipping in the USA
Ground Shipping & Insurance NO CHARGE.
3rd Day Shipping & Insurance $10.00
2nd Day Shipping & Insurance $15.00
Next Day Shipping & Insurance $25.00
Next Day A.M. Shipping & Insurance $55.00

Are you saying even from California, Authenticwatches' overnight shipping is quicker?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

What part of 'overnight' does not parse?


----------



## blayze (May 19, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> What part of 'overnight' does not parse?


Does "overnight" mean that regardless of address, I would have the watch the next day? Or does it simply mean the watch will be shipped the same night that the order is processed (in which case, distance from Florida would be a factor).

Sorry I'm new to the whole online shipping thing...


----------



## jwkunkle (Mar 3, 2006)

Normally shipped 'overnight' means shipped today and delivered to you tomorrow. Doesn't matter if it is traveling 2,000 miles or 200 miles, still delivered the next day.;-)


----------



## blayze (May 19, 2009)

jwkunkle said:


> Normally shipped 'overnight' means shipped today and delivered to you tomorrow. Doesn't matter if it is traveling 2,000 miles or 200 miles, still delivered the next day.;-)


Sweet, thanks for the information guys.

If it can arrive within 24 hours traveling 3,000 miles, that will be truly impressive 

I will call authenticwatches tomorrow morning to see if they can meet my deadline, if so, I'd definitely feel more comfortable ordering there than watchmaxx.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I have had 2 very good experiences with authenticwatches and both times I recieved the watch the very next day.


----------



## blayze (May 19, 2009)

Just placed my order with authenticwatches... I spoke with them as well as watchmaxx over the phone and I was definitely more comfortable with them given the longer warranty and the overnight shipping. They actually accused watchmaxx of sometimes selling used watches, heh.

Anyways thanks for all the feedback... I should be receiving the watch tomorrow!


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

Congrats blayze! |>


----------



## tlp (Nov 25, 2008)

blayze said:


> Just placed my order with authenticwatches... I spoke with them as well as watchmaxx over the phone and I was definitely more comfortable with them given the longer warranty and the overnight shipping. They actually accused watchmaxx of sometimes selling used watches, heh.
> 
> Anyways thanks for all the feedback... I should be receiving the watch tomorrow!


When they say used...they may try to push 30 day returns as a new watch.

Inspect your watch carefully, It should have the blue tape and protection labels everywhere and should be instantly noticable if it has been worn.

Congrats!!!

Now start slowly saving for the Carrera :-!


----------



## Newtype8825 (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought an Omega watch from this company on June 12th. I received and signed for a package from this company. I opened the package(which had appeared to have been taped over underneath) later that day to notice there was no watch inside the watch box. I then called Watchmaxx.com to no answer then filed a claim with Watchmaxx.com and Bank of America. When I finally spoke to Watchmaxx.com The person i spoke to told me this has happened to them before when sending watches and they would take care of me. I was then told that Watchmaxx.com's Insurance company (Parcell Pro) would approve me of the claim if I send them my empty watch box manual contents etc. I did so and received no word back from them. This whole time I was giving my Bank full statuses on everything that was taking place with this claim. The bank even issued me a temporary credit until the investigation had ended. I called WatchMaxx.com and I was told on 3 different phone calls that I had been approved by their insurance company and that they money would be going out as soon as I cancel my claim with Bank of America. I did so and informed Bank of America I would be receiving my money back from Watchmaxx.com. I then called Watchmaxx.com and informed them that I canceled my Claim with bank of America they then they seemed to stall for a few phone calls pretending to take my card information down 2 extra times and telling me the refund should go out in days. Being I canceled my claim with Bank of America the bank then took my account down to a negative balance of $-3,400. I then called Watchmaxx.com again they then said that the Insurance company had changed their minds all of a sudden being Fed ex didn't want to cover the $100-200 dollar shipping fee. So pretty much I was lied to by Watchmaxx.com and their Insurance company had me send all my evidence and box contents to them leaving me with nothing. I reopened my case with Bank of America I faxed them as asked the pictures I took of the box that appeared to have been re taped on the underside I also sent the tracking number and Manifest of myself shipping the box contents to to the insurance company. I also send 13 extra pages worth of complaints that other buyers online have had with Watchmaxx.com having this same issue happen to them from missing watches in boxes to not receiving a box at all. Even Watchmaxx.com giving them the run around like they did me. I am seeking legal help in the matter.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Newtype8825 said:


> I bought an Omega watch from this company on June 12th. I received and signed for a package from this company. I opened the package(which had appeared to have been taped over underneath) later that day to notice there was no watch inside the watch box. I then called Watchmaxx.com to no answer then filed a claim with Watchmaxx.com and Bank of America. When I finally spoke to Watchmaxx.com The person i spoke to told me this has happened to them before when sending watches and they would take care of me. I was then told that Watchmaxx.com's Insurance company (Parcell Pro) would approve me of the claim if I send them my empty watch box manual contents etc. I did so and received no word back from them. This whole time I was giving my Bank full statuses on everything that was taking place with this claim. The bank even issued me a temporary credit until the investigation had ended. I called WatchMaxx.com and I was told on 3 different phone calls that I had been approved by their insurance company and that they money would be going out as soon as I cancel my claim with Bank of America. I did so and informed Bank of America I would be receiving my money back from Watchmaxx.com. I then called Watchmaxx.com and informed them that I canceled my Claim with bank of America they then they seemed to stall for a few phone calls pretending to take my card information down 2 extra times and telling me the refund should go out in days. Being I canceled my claim with Bank of America the bank then took my account down to a negative balance of $-3,400. I then called Watchmaxx.com again they then said that the Insurance company had changed their minds all of a sudden being Fed ex didn't want to cover the $100-200 dollar shipping fee. So pretty much I was lied to by Watchmaxx.com and their Insurance company had me send all my evidence and box contents to them leaving me with nothing. I reopened my case with Bank of America I faxed them as asked the pictures I took of the box that appeared to have been re taped on the underside I also sent the tracking number and Manifest of myself shipping the box contents to to the insurance company. I also send 13 extra pages worth of complaints that other buyers online have had with Watchmaxx.com having this same issue happen to them from missing watches in boxes to not receiving a box at all. Even Watchmaxx.com giving them the run around like they did me. I am seeking legal help in the matter.


You've posted this 5 times now and I'd still like to hear the other side of the story...and if you want people to actually read this, try paragraphs, they work.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

underpar said:


> You've posted this 5 times now and I'd still like to hear the other side of the story...and if you want people to actually read this, try paragraphs, they work.


People who join just to post their whinings are usually ignored even if they get smart enough to learn how to use paragraphs...

I confess I did not even read more than a sentence or two -- they are all pretty much the same and contribute little to the forum. If any of them get egregious, report them (the "!" in the trangle) and Enrico or I will squash them.


----------



## leth (Sep 13, 2012)

blayze said:


> Just placed my order with authenticwatches... I spoke with them as well as watchmaxx over the phone and I was definitely more comfortable with them given the longer warranty and the overnight shipping. They actually accused watchmaxx of sometimes selling used watches, heh.
> 
> Anyways thanks for all the feedback... I should be receiving the watch tomorrow!


How did your order go with authenticwatches.com, considering ordering from them when on holiday and having the watch delivered to our villa, just concerned that i cannot pay by credit card but has to be bank transfer......


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

leth said:


> How did your order go with authenticwatches.com, considering ordering from them when on holiday and having the watch delivered to our villa, just concerned that i cannot pay by credit card but has to be bank transfer......


I* NEVER* pay by wire transfer... way too much fraud and no good reason for its use. If the vendor won't take PayPal or Credit Cards, then they have something wrong with them...


----------



## leth (Sep 13, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> I* NEVER* pay by wire transfer... way too much fraud and no good reason for its use. If the vendor won't take PayPal or Credit Cards, then they have something wrong with them...


they do take credit card but as i will be on holiday and my card is not registered to that address, they said that the only payment method they would accept is bank transfer to allow them to send to an alternative addrss, bit of a pain as i am not prepared to pay by bank transfer....


----------



## stuff99 (Dec 30, 2012)

So what happened in the end?


----------



## watchman01 (Oct 30, 2013)

I had bought many watches from watchmaxx and had great experience every time, i went with them over authenticwatches just felt more comfortable


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, bit of a dredge but....... I have feeling there's a bit of horsepoo in this thread and a fact injection was needed.

I bought a brand new Omega AT PGA edition, from Watchmaxx.com, and it was new and was delivered to me just fine in Australia.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

There is a forum in the Sales section to discuss these matters... it would be a better place to continue this archaic discussion.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

In process of purchasing a JLC from them initially deemed new. Salesperson calls me after I've made payment and says they received the watch and it does not look new - very light wear. 
If I still wanted the watch, how much discount would you ask for?


Sent from my 16M


----------



## Newtype8825 (Jun 25, 2012)

The problem has been correct by the company.


----------



## mxk19890801 (Nov 30, 2014)

I bought Longines L4.708.4.11.6 at the end of July. I only used it for several hours and found this watch always stopped even though fully wound. I contacted Watchmaxx immediately and sent it back. At first I thought they can at least change a new one for me if they confirm there is something wrong. However, after 3 months, they sent this watch back to me after fixing it. I think it's not reasonable. The customer service kept telling me you cannot change a new one since this one is worn. Could you tell me how can I find there is a problem if I didn't wear it for several hours after I received it? This watch definitely had something wrong before I received it in the first place and unfortunately I bought this defective one. So I should pay for a new watch and accept this fixed watch happily? I understand it's not their fault that this watch had something wrong in the first place, but this solution is not reasonable. If a new watch has something wrong, they should return it to Longines instead of just fixing it for the customer. If I wore this watch for a couple of months and broke it by myself, I'll say nothing since it's my responsibility. But do you understand I'm supposed to buy a brand new watch without any problem from Watchmaxx? Will you feel satisfied if you pay for a new watch but get a fixed one at last?
So you mean I broke this watch just after I received it several hours later? That's ridiculous. You said you inspect the watch before you ship it, how did you do that? Do you have any proof? You even don't tell me the problem with this watch after you fixed it. Is that a problem that can be caused by a customer after several hour's use?


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

mxk19890801 said:


> I bought Longines L4.708.4.11.6 at the end of July. I only used it for several hours and found this watch always stopped even though fully wound. I contacted Watchmaxx immediately and sent it back. At first I thought they can at least change a new one for me if they confirm there is something wrong. However, after 3 months, they sent this watch back to me after fixing it. I think it's not reasonable. The customer service kept telling me you cannot change a new one since this one is worn. Could you tell me how can I find there is a problem if I didn't wear it for several hours after I received it? This watch definitely had something wrong before I received it in the first place and unfortunately I bought this defective one. So I should pay for a new watch and accept this fixed watch happily? I understand it's not their fault that this watch had something wrong in the first place, but this solution is not reasonable. If a new watch has something wrong, they should return it to Longines instead of just fixing it for the customer. If I wore this watch for a couple of months and broke it by myself, I'll say nothing since it's my responsibility. But do you understand I'm supposed to buy a brand new watch without any problem from Watchmaxx? Will you feel satisfied if you pay for a new watch but get a fixed one at last?
> So you mean I broke this watch just after I received it several hours later? That's ridiculous. You said you inspect the watch before you ship it, how did you do that? Do you have any proof? You even don't tell me the problem with this watch after you fixed it. Is that a problem that can be caused by a customer after several hour's use?


I wonder if they sold you a used watch and deemed it new.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mxk19890801 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not sure. Their attitude is that I caused a problem for them. I wonder they hold this watch on purpose for three months until I miss the deadline to resolve this problem through my credit card company or paypal. After that, they can just ignore you.


----------



## mxk19890801 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not sure. Their attitude is that I caused a problem for them. I wonder they hold this watch on purpose for three months until I miss the deadline to resolve this problem through my credit card company or paypal. After that, they can just ignore you.




plastique999 said:


> I wonder if they sold you a used watch and deemed it new.
> 
> Sent from my 16M


----------

